# pretty please kind folk i need more info on Marbrianus de Oto & Firminis Caron?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I consider myself knowledge in franco-flemish school of art & music, i check wikipedia it's not relevant enought for my liking, tell me detail on these two gentelmens please?

There personnal life, there achievement : missa, madrigals, motets, im asking the ''fin conaisseurs'' or if you preffered the knowledge in gourmet classical of utter joy and talent.

thank you very mutch :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry I got no Idea mate, not much franco-flemish downunder


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Correct spelling:

Marbrianus de Orto
Firminus Caron

Can't help more than that though.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Can't help more than that though.

Thanks anyway *Art Rock *and* EddieRUKiddingMEvarese[/B
:tiphat:*


----------

